# [SOLVED] USB Printer

## Gentoo-Ed

Hi I'm installing my epson R800. This is firewire or usb printer. Since at this time no help is available with firewire I decided to install it with usb.

Lsusb shows the printer on device 5. I configured cups but printing a test page results in:

```
Description: Epson Photo Stylus R800

Location: Computer-01

Printer State: processing, accepting jobs.

"Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

Device URI: usb:/dev/usb/lp4
```

Last edited by Gentoo-Ed on Wed Sep 27, 2006 2:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wynn

Have you got usb printer support in the kernel?

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

thats enabled

I figured I need to emerge gimp-print-5.0.0 but it gives a message package is masked ~amd64. How can I emerge this?

----------

## wynn

What version of CUPS are you running?

Have you got (or could you please change) "LogLevel info" to "LogLevel debug" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and see what you get in /var/log/cups/error_log. There's an awful lot and it's a pain to trawl through but I discovered a library problem with ghostscript-esp using it. With CUPS 1.2.4, the lines of interest are prefixed with "[Job 18]" (your job number will be different, of course) which makes them easier to find.

Have you got ghostscript-esp installed not ghostscript-gnu or another variant?

In /var/log/messages, when you plugin (or switch on the plugged in) printer, do you get something like

```
Sep 25 21:03:26 lightfoot [26117.291406] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Sep 25 21:03:27 lightfoot [26117.472475] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 25 21:03:27 lightfoot [26117.482423] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USBBidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005
```

which reminds me, have you got "CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y" set in your kernel config?

----------

## wynn

Cross posting, I didn't see the second line.

 *Quote:*   

> I figured I need to emerge gimp-print-5.0.0 but it gives a message package is masked ~amd64. How can I emerge this?

 No problem

```
echo media-gfx/gimp-print >>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Please be careful to use ">>" otherwise you will empty your package.keywords. Perhaps using an editor will be safer.

Then just "emerge -av media-gfx/gimp-print", make sure the USE flags are

```
# emerge -av media-gfx/gimp-print

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0  USE="cups gtk readline -foomaticdb -nls -ppds" 0 kB
```

Don't have "ppds" (that is, leave it as "-ppds") because it will add a zillion new PPDs to the zillion you already have to look through to find "epson R800".

When that is done you will need to find the driver for the Epson R800, running

```
# cups-genppd.5.0 -M -v|grep -i r800

escp2-r800          Epson Stylus Photo R800
```

has found it (make sure of the ".5.0"), now

```
cups-genppd.5.0 -v escp2-r800
```

 which will (may, you may have to create /usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0 and run it a second time) create the PPD.

Now you will have to go into CUPS administration and (preferably with the printer connected and switched on) delete the existing R800 and create a new one with the gutenprint-5.0.0 driver. If the printer is switched on you will get a line in the "Device" section with the printer name all ready to select.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

thanks for your help!

It works under usb now. Even from gimp. So thats one good step. Unfortunatly the scanner doesn't work any more, but I reopend a post for that. It says device not found.

----------

## wynn

"Unfortunatly the scanner doesn't work any more," You're using sane for that? and scanimage -L?

I've sometimes found it necessary to start xsane with

```
xsane epson:libusb:002:002
```

 where you should replace the 002's with your numbers from lsusb.

You can have a look at the permissions on /proc/bus/usb/003/002 (again using the numbers you've got). I think you need read-write access so your user should belong to the usb group (or whatever the group you find is).

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

thanks

I'll check it later. It works as root though so might me something else

----------

## wynn

If it works as root then it is almost certainly a permissions problem. To add your user to the usb group (if that's the one) you need to run

```
gpasswd -a user usb
```

 (gpasswd â obviously   :Very Happy:  )

----------

